# Crime Scene Photos



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

*New Willie Nelson song*: "Momma's don't let your kitties grow up to be Bengals"

........and here is why.......


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Hehe I love the last pic! They look like they are slaving away scrubbing the floor


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

lol oh what a mess.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

lol, bad kitties!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

awesome pics!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Funny pictures! I also wanted to say that I checked out your site and I really enjoyed it. You have beautiful cats and I loved the galleries. Nice work.


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

ForJazz said:


> Funny pictures! I also wanted to say that I checked out your site and I really enjoyed it. You have beautiful cats and I loved the galleries. Nice work.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol: little monkeys!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're having a GREAT time, aren't they? :lol: Who. me? Laughing about such a waste? Of course not! :wink:


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Do they each use their own litter box?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

8O :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Watch out.. looks like nothing is safe! Rascals!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

What mighty hunters!!!


----------

